# He's in therapy, therapy. The sissification of men



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 24, 2007)

`Grey's' doctor is in treatment

By LYNN ELBER, AP Television Writer 40 minutes ago

LOS ANGELES - Isaiah Washington, who does the healing as a doctor on "Grey's Anatomy," is the patient now.
ADVERTISEMENT

He's in therapy for his use of an anti-gay slur against a castmate.

"With the support of my family and friends, I have begun counseling. I regard this as a necessary step toward understanding why I did what I did and making sure it never happens again," Washington said in a statement Wednesday. "I appreciate the fact that I have been given this opportunity and I remain committed to transforming my negative actions into positive results, personally and professionally."

Washington took a break from filming Tuesday to meet with gay rights activists and offer help in educating the public about the cruelty of such words, an offer the activists called sincere.

Whether Washington was receiving outpatient counseling or had entered a facility was not specified, and the statement did not indicate whether he would miss work on the show.

Washington's publicist, Kelly Mullens, declined to comment further. A call to ABC about the effect on production of the hit TV show was not immediately returned Wednesday.

Series creator and executive producer Shonda Rhimes issued her own statement, at once criticizing Washington for his use of the word "******" about co-star T.R. Knight and lauding Washington's decision to seek help.

"I speak for all the executive producers here at `Grey's Anatomy' when I say that Isaiah Washington's use of such a disturbing word was a shocking and dismaying event that insulted not only gays and lesbians everywhere, but anyone who has ever struggled for respect in a world that is not always accepting of difference," Rhimes said.

She said she's been working within "the `Grey's family" and with ABC and the Touchstone Television studio to address the issue "in a way that underscores the gravity of the situation while giving us all a foundation for healing."

"We applaud and encourage Isaiah's realization that he needs help and his subsequent choice to seek immediate treatment for his behavioral issues," Rhimes said.

She expressed appreciation to fans during this "stressful time" and said those involved with the show would continue to "make the best television we can."

It was during an on-set quarrel last October with co-star
Patrick Dempsey that Washington reportedly used the slur about Knight, who was not present. Although Washington apologized publicly at the time, the issue boiled up again at the Jan. 15 Golden Globes when he denied using the epithet.

After being criticized last week by the Gay & Lesbian Alliance Against Defamation and ABC, Washington issued an apology.

He met Tuesday with the heads of GLAAD and Gay, Lesbian and Straight Education Network, who said Washington agreed to efforts to fight bias but that no specifics were reached.

ABC and Touchstone Television are owned by Walt Disney Co.

___
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070124/ap_on_en_tv/tv_grey_s_anatomy_feud
On the Net:

http://www.abc.com

While I don't applaud the obvious misbehavior of Isaiah Washington, is therapy really needed?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 24, 2007)

The guy said a naughty word. Off to reeducation camp with him. I hope it works so they won't have to do the lobotomy.

Let this be a lesson. All societies have their blasphemy regulations.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 24, 2007)

> Let this be a lesson. All societies have their blasphemy regulations.



That's a great point, Vic.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 24, 2007)

Therapy! For That! What's next? Therapy for pastors that preach from Romans ch 1 or the account of Sodom and Gammorah in Genesis?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 24, 2007)

But then again, what do I expect from ABC?


----------



## blhowes (Jan 24, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


>


<therapy>
You seem upset. Ya wanna talk about it?
</therapy>


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 24, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder if Fred Phelps doesn't have a place in this world after all. Maybe he could be his therapist!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 24, 2007)

blhowes said:


> <therapy>
> You seem upset. Ya wanna talk about it?
> </therapy>



 


Yep.. (sniff) ...My inner child is really throwing a hissy fit...(sniff)

(Yeah right! Take him out to the woodshed then..)


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 24, 2007)

Seriously, the underlying issue here is he spoke his mind and now people think he is a bigot so he needs to be debigafied by this compassionate and ever so tolerant world so that he can continue to work in Hollywood as the reformed bigot as opposed to the man with his chip on the shoulder for GLADD members.

He spoke the truth in anger, he should apologize for his anger and lack of tact but not for disapproving of the man's lifestyle and provocations.

It is funny how Hollywood acts like the noble abolishers of blacklisting oppression with such "noble" enterprises as Good Night, and Good luck or Syrianna and Reds or The Way We Were but in practice they muzzle and ostracize all who are less "progressive" than they.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 24, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Seriously, the underlying issue here is he spoke his mind and now people think he is a bigot so he needs to be debigafied by this compassionate and ever so tolerant world so that he can continue to work in Hollywood as the reformed bigot as opposed to the man with his chip on the shoulder for GLADD members.
> 
> He spoke the truth in anger, he should apologize for his anger and lack of tact but not for disapproving of the man's lifestyle and provocations.
> 
> It is funny how Hollywood acts like the noble abolishers of blacklisting oppression with such "noble" enterprises as Good Night, and Good luck or Syrianna and Reds or The Way We Were but in practice they muzzle and ostracize all who are less "progressive" than they.


----------



## smhbbag (Jan 25, 2007)

> the man with his chip on the shoulder for GLADD members.



I confess, when I first looked at this I forgot the organization you were meaning, and guessed "Gays and Lesbians Against Drunk Driving"?


Even funnier, upon review, GLADD is the Gay and Lesbian Association of Doctors and Dentists.

I'm guessing you meant GLAAD, the Gay and Lesbian Alliance Against defamation.


----------

